# Projects finished September



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you have a project under way and *finish it * in September (project must be complete), post a few pictures and a link to the build thread (if there is one) here. This is in hopes to make finding a "project of the month" nominee easier to find but also it will serve as a way for all of us to keep up on what is going on each month.

This section is for that purpose only. Please refrain from posting comments to the builders. I know they will be well deserved and if there is a link to the build, it can be followed and positive comments can be made there.

Thanks!!


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 27, 2010)

An air cooled version of Putputman's "TINY" was completed in Sept 2010. At leas as much as any engine is every complete. There will certainly be mods made in the future, but for now it just sits on the workbench purring away at about 2000 RPM for background noise of the finest kind. 

The thread that contains this engine along with Arv's and Kel's Tinys is at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8096.0

Gail in NM

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLn7xG8vuPQ[/ame]


----------



## doubletop (Sep 30, 2010)

*Harry's Rob Roy*

This project has been going on for over 25 years but I finished it tonight. I'm really posting this for my dad 'Harry' who did all the real model engineering, I just got it finished for him as he was unable to with failing sight. The good news is he has been able to follow my progress from the UK

The story and my efforts are here on the "Rob Roy" thread. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9516.0
































Hope you enjoyed this

Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 30, 2010)

Finished this little gem tonight. This mini cannon shoots BB's with powder and a fuse. hoping to have some video soon. Need to get some powder and fuse.


----------



## Orrin (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a bit confused where I should have put my post regarding my just-finished Rider-Ericsson. If it should have been in this September thread, my mistake. I put it into the generic "Projects finished" category. Here's the link:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?board=35.0

Here are the pictures:


















I haven't learned how to include a video within a post, yet, so I'll just give the link:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuW5uj_22ao[/ame]

This is my first Youtube experience, so I'm still learning.

Orrin
Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## smfr (Dec 26, 2011)

Just looking back through some old builds, and saw this. What a lovely engine! You finish to a very high quality.


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 17, 2012)

Great job Orrin, dont get much better than that :bow:


----------

